# Just wanted to share, my new 7 lb buckling



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Well we discovered hes not really weaned and was fed mainly grain, besides milk....

At night its freezing here and with the poor intake (we are drenching him with milk and electrolytes thru the weekend).... he is eating his grain well and drinking more water .... day 3....

What we wanted to share .... was trying to think of what to do at night (he is making a mess of the inlaw, and tore off the little shirt I put on him last night....

He found his own solution!!! Not just the chicken coop! But one of the nest boxes!!! tucked in tight on a bed of cedar chips (the other AM I found him on 2 eggs, he doesnt even break the eggs!!!) I just love goaties they are sooooo resourceful!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is able to stay warm.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

How old is he? 7lbs sounds pretty young. You need to post pictures!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Give him some hot water morning/night  I give mine hot water morning/night, and I think it helps them stay warm


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

He will be 9weeks soon...He is the size of our cats, and much smaller than our Jersey giant roo....
I am back in town for work, we were giving him warm molasses water in the AM... will try to see if 10 yr old will do this ... I did not trust that DH and child would get him out of the crate in a timely manner (12 hours in lockup is a long time)...better for him to bed down in the coop and come out and browse about with the others in the AM there are plenty of things to eat, and hay if he can make it into the garage - so far he has been tooo shy the dogs are targeting him , I found him covered in spit, hiding today... but the bossiest dog is here in town with me so I think some pressure will be off .....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Did he get stunted by cocci or anything? 7lbs seems awfully small for a 9 week old, even a Nigerian.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Did he get stunted by cocci or anything? 7lbs seems awfully small for a 9 week old, even a Nigerian.


That's what I was thinking.,,


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to say, that is really small for a 9 week old.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Not sure, I have calls out to his breeder but she is having some sort of family emergency..... not answering, my vet wants to start him on some sort of anti cocci preventative .... he got too cold last night (28 degrees and he wouldnt leave the nest box in the AM to warm up in the sun).... so he is back inside tonight and for the foreseable future, which I dont really like, cause how will he ever adjust to the Sierras winter then.. 
I need to confirm his weight, but he is half the size of my Rooster, so he is pretty darn small....
(I am out of town, its my 10 yr old taking care of him til Tues...)...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Poor thing, he sounds so tiny and sad. Too bad he won't wear his coat.
I agree with pretty much everyone else, that is tiny for a 9 week old goat of any breed.
Hope you figure out why he's so small- keep us posted!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes if he is only 7 lbs at 9 weeks old, that is way too small. Definitely check for coccidia.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

What farm did he come from? I know most of the farms around here  Where in the Sierras are you? I am in Yerington NV, just east of Carson City.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a lady here on the edge of town, here in Nevada city, she had 2 does and a buck and sold the buck when our buckling and his twin sister were born....
Oh and he was 7lbs a couple of weeks ago I have not reweighed him yet (I get back tommorrow) he has probably gained alittle since then? 
I hope he is ok....
he has been taking his grain and probios and getting alittle milk in as well...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would not give him milk now, if he was 'weaned'. Grain and hay would be good. I would like to hear his current weight, but probably still way too small.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I would not give him milk now, if he was 'weaned'. Grain and hay would be good. I would like to hear his current weight, but probably still way too small.


He was just nibbling on the grain, so in a different thread we encouraged a bottle. I'm thinking the same thing about his weight. I got my Bella @ 2.5 months, figured out on the way home that she was weaned at 4 weeks, and she wasn't on grain... So I gave her a bottle for a couple extra months... 1st clue she was so small, 2nd clue she sucked on my fingers, at that age my wethers bit me...lol... At any rate that is why the bottle was encouraged...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I read in another thread unrelated to this guy not to offer a bottle, but I didn't read the thread regarding this little one  So, if the bottle was suggested, by all means go for it


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Update! We had him 10 days now.... and he is a little bowling ball!!!! He must be eating fine (daughter was very vague about what he is getting fed, but like I have said before we have tons of browse and grass and alfalfa hay)-- HE IS 14 LBs (oops I guess the 7lbs was from like a month ago) he is seriously short but round like a watermelon with feet).... He will be 10 weeks old this Sunday.....
I am guessing thats a good weight...?......
(I spent the day outside today and he was out with the herd, munching away...)....and I grain him about a cup a day of 16% protein goat ration when I am home (3-4 days each week)....

(We stopped off at our dogs' vet this evening and put the little man right onto the scale, to get an accurate weight)...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How old is he? 14 lbs is better though


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> How old is he? 14 lbs is better though


 He will be 10 wks this Sun, he is really little just compact little thing, skinny little legs and a round little belly. My vet is outa town but we are doing fecals and a checkup next week... I guess he ate enough the days I was gone, that is for sure...
It will be 30 degrees tonight now that I know he is a good? weight... maybe he will be Ok outside? He wont cuddle with the herd, he still goes into a wooden chicken nest box in the coop, there is a little hay and chips inthere... 
I would have never guess that weight for him (makes me think on the other thread the person with the 6mo nigie buckling, has got to weigh more than 15-20 lbs, if my tiny little 9 and a half weeker weighs 14) these little guys sure are dense...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

14 lbs at 10 weeks isn't as bad... Would prefer him to be a little bigger, especially with it being so cold...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> 14 lbs at 10 weeks isn't as bad... Would prefer him to be a little bigger, especially with it being so cold...


well that is a relief, he spent the night last night outside, but in his nest box in the coop, but now its 10am and the herd has been out browsing for hours, and he is still inthere.... I hope he gets the hang of this soon (I have been leaving a bowl of grain and alfalfa in the coop at night for him, once the hens are asleep, but I leave town tomorrow for 3 days and he will have to be out browsing with the rest)....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

And he won't keep the coat on? Can you get a picture of him?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> And he won't keep the coat on? Can you get a picture of him?


for my birthday I splurged and spent $30(I know, right, but I can reuse it for my future dwarf babies too) on a 100% wool doggie sweater for him, I am going to felt it down by washing it in hot water and willl squeeze him into it (no luck finding wool sweaters at the thrift stores, I looked at 4 in 2 different cities, times are rough and everyone is hanging onto their wool sweaters)....that should be harder to get off...
I have some great pics of him.... but long story short have Never been able to post them (whatever Forum I am on, mainly b/c I refuse to open one more account for anything including picture sites)... but my bro will be here in afew days and I will see if he can post them for me from one of his Flickr accounts....

On the plus side though, he has emerged and is in our front yard with the herd... Browsing....and I saw him drink a bunch of water, so he is def growing up and being a real goat!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That is good. Hopefully the wool sweater stays on him. 

If you click on "Manage Attachments" below the text box when you post, you can attach pictures directly from your computer.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

*Photos? I did attachments I think...*

Let me try again....
it looked ok but then when I tried to submit no dice--
Norbert, close up, with house in background (and 1 of our dogs) and then with the rest of the goats-- see how teeny he is!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

SCOTTYHORSE YOU ROCK I have never been able to do this before JOY JOY JOY!!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! Pics of the little guy... He's adorable!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> SCOTTYHORSE YOU ROCK I have never been able to do this before JOY JOY JOY!!!!!


LOL! :hi5:

He doesn't look too bad... Maybe a little small. But not bad.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Thx you guys....now that I see the photo he does look alittle interested in the ladies, they wont let him get very close though LOL.... he is really gonna have to work at it!
My daughter likes to snuggle him in her favorite comfy chair his little legs stick straight out its hilarious, I have to get a shot of that (my camera is my old cell phone, but hey it works)...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh BTW, that first pic, closeup of him , is him STANDING in the chicken feeding area (fenced off with cattle panels and the chicken feed bowls are wrapped in 2x4in ag wire as well)-- so obviously that is no longer a chicken feeding option-- I put his little grain bowl in there so he can eat in peace away from the big goats.....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It is hard to keep the goats out of the chicken feed, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> It is hard to keep the goats out of the chicken feed, isn't it? :lol:


Its terrible and this tiny minibaby is really throwing a wrench in things, it wont be easy til he is grown a bit and cant fit thru cattle panels anymore....


----------

